# Outer tie rod ends



## lehmane (Mar 17, 2008)

I am new to this so I hope someone can help. I just replaced the outer tie rod ends on my 98 sentra. I had no trouble until I went to install the socket into the steering knuckle. I put on the castle nut and began to tighten with the rachet. after I tighten the nut, I noticed that the nut was way above the hole for the cotter pin. BTW these are duralast ends if that matters. when I removed the old sockets the rubbber bushing was even with the steering knuckle and the cotter pin was through the hole and the castle nut. Is it possible to overtighten the castle nut on the tie rod end? If I did overtighten it can I just remove and tighten it correctly? Also, Since the knuckle is tapered to accept the tie rod end, is it possible to ruin the steering knuckle by overtightening?

Thanks in advance for all the help


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

if you over tighten you can break the threaded part off.
yes un-do and re-tighten with a torque wrench. You don't want this breaking or coming loose, that why the hole and castle nut is there.
If the new nut is not a castle nut still use a cotter pin. it will stop the nut from falling off OR use the old nut, i would !!!

I doubt very much you will damage the steering arm.

Are you saying that you cant get the cotter pin in at all ? Something sounds wrong !! 
if the taper the same size, check it, and the length of the threaded part ?


----------



## lehmane (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks

I will try it and let you know.


----------

